# Περί αρνησιδικίας με αφορμή υπόθεση βιασμού



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2013)

Έτσι, αφού απεργούν για όλες τις άλλες ειδήσεις οι δημοσιογράφοι, δεν θα μάθει ο κόσμος, για παράδειγμα, ότι δικάστηκε και καταδικάστηκε επιτέλους ο βιαστής πελάτης της εξαιρετικής δικηγόρου κυρίας Κωνσταντοπούλου, που αποδείκνυε τις ικανότητές της καταφέρνοντας να αναβάλλει τις δίκες επί έξι χρόνια.
Η κυρία Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου θα έπρεπε να ντρέπεται, επειδή είναι γυναίκα και το αδίκημα ήταν βιασμός, και μάλιστα με ιδιαιτέρως ειδεχθή χαρακτηριστικά: Τις νάρκωνε και τις βίαζε. http://petraskandalou.blogspot.gr/2013/02/stilnox-1.html

Μωδ: Από συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε εδώ.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 17, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Έτσι, αφού απεργούν για όλες τις άλλες ειδήσεις οι δημοσιογράφοι, δεν θα μάθει ο κόσμος, για παράδειγμα, ότι δικάστηκε και καταδικάστηκε επιτέλους ο βιαστής πελάτης της εξαιρετικής δικηγόρου κυρίας Κωνσταντοπούλου, που αποδείκνυε τις ικανότητές της καταφέρνοντας να αναβάλλει τις δίκες επί έξι χρόνια.
> Η κυρία Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου θα έπρεπε να ντρέπεται, επειδή είναι γυναίκα και το αδίκημα ήταν βιασμός, και μάλιστα με ιδιαιτέρως ειδεχθή χαρακτηριστικά: Τις νάρκωνε και τις βίαζε. http://petraskandalou.blogspot.gr/2013/02/stilnox-1.html



Μάλιστα... Ειλικρινά δεν ήξερα ότι μέχρι να αναλάβει η Κωσταντοπούλου υπόθεση βιαστή ουδείς δικηγόρος αναλάμβανε μέχρι τότε τέτοιες υποθέσεις.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Μάλιστα... Ειλικρινά δεν ήξερα ότι μέχρι να αναλάβει η Κωσταντοπούλου υπόθεση βιαστή ουδείς δικηγόρος αναλάμβανε μέχρι τότε τέτοιες υποθέσεις.


Παραλίγο να παραγραφεί το έγκλημα, μεταξύ άλλων επειδή η Κωνσταντοπούλου ζητούσε συνεχώς αναβολές. Εδώ διαβάζουμε και την οπτική μιας από τις κοπέλες που βίασε ο βιαστής με τις τυρόπιτες.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 17, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Μάλιστα... Ειλικρινά δεν ήξερα ότι μέχρι να αναλάβει η Κωσταντοπούλου υπόθεση βιαστή ουδείς δικηγόρος αναλάμβανε μέχρι τότε τέτοιες υποθέσεις.



Διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος (γιατί όντως μπορεί να κάνω) αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι κανείς από αυτούς τους δικηγόρους είναι βουλευτής της αριστεράς και --κυρίως-- πασιονάρια του φεμινιστικού (και όχι μόνο) κινήματος.

Αλλά είπαμε. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.

Όπως και στο ότι, κάτω από άλλες συνθήκες, αυτούς τους δικηγόρους μπορεί και να τους κοιτάζαμε με ανασηκωμένο φρύδι. Βαριά βαριά. Γιατί πιστεύουμε πως όλοι έχουν δικαίωμα στην υπεράσπιση. Ακόμα και οι κατ' επανάληψη βιαστές.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 17, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Παραλίγο να παραγραφεί το έγκλημα, μεταξύ άλλων επειδή η Κωνσταντοπούλου ζητούσε συνεχώς αναβολές. Εδώ διαβάζουμε και την οπτική μιας από τις κοπέλες που βίασε ο βιαστής με τις τυρόπιτες.



Ρωτώ: απαγορεύονται αυτά από το νόμο και το σύνταγμα; Αν ναι, να επιβληθούν στην Κωνσταντοπούλου οι νόμιμες κυρώσεις.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 17, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Ρωτώ: απαγορεύονται αυτά από το νόμο και το σύνταγμα; Αν ναι, να επιβληθούν στην Κωνσταντοπούλου οι νόμιμες κυρώσεις.



Το νόμιμο είναι και ηθικό.

Σου θυμίζει κάτι;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2013)

Το μόνο που εύχομαι είναι να μην βρει κανείς μας απέναντί του τόσο ακραία κατάχρηση νομότυπων τερτιπιών όταν το θύμα του βιασμού θα 'ναι η κόρη του.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 17, 2013)

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ένα και μόνο πράγμα: επειδή α) η Κ. είναι Σύριζα β) η Κ. πάτησε πολλούς κάλους στην εξεταστική, θυμηθήκαμε ότι υπερασπίστηκε έναν βιαστή. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό έκατσε πολύ ωραία στους αρμόδιους για το character assassination. Αν δεν ήταν αυτό το κελεπούρι, φαντάζομαι ότι θα μαθαίναμε πως σε ηλικία πέντε ετών χάλασε μια μυρμηγκοφωλιά ή ότι στα 16 της κάπνισε έναν μπάφο παρέα με μαλλιάδες.

Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα: α) αμφιβάλλουμε ότι αν δεν ήταν η Κ. θα βρισκόταν κάποιος άλλος που θα κατάφερνε να πετύχει αυτές τις αναβολές, δεδομένου ότι το νομικό σύστημα είναι αυτό που είναι; (Και για την αισχρή υπόθεση των αναβολών έχω κι εγώ προσωπική άποψη - κάτι πρέπει να γίνει)
β) θέλουμε να αλλάξει το νομικό πλαίσιο και να καταργηθεί η νομική υπεράσπιση των αποδεδειγμένα βιαστών; Μαζί σας.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2013)

Κανείς δεν ασχολήθηκε με το τι έκανε στα πέντε ή τα δεκάξι της η Κ. (ή, πάντως, όχι εγώ). Αλλά επειδή και εσύ και εγώ και όλοι μας —ΚΑΙ Η ΙΔΙΑ Η Κ. λογικά— θέλουμε το (α) που ανέφερες, κανένας μας δεν έχει τόση δύναμη όση έχει μια βουλευτίνα· η οποία όμως στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση τι έκανε; Απλώς συνέχισε την υπεράσπιση σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2013)

ΥΓ Και δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν κάποιος είναι ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ή ό,τι άλλο. Ο χαρακτήρας, οι συμβιβασμοί και οι προτεραιότητες του καθενός αργά ή γρήγορα αποκαλύπτονται — για όλους. Μην ξεχνάς ότι και Συριζαίοι την έχουν κράξει άγρια για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα: http://www.lifo.gr/team/readersdigest/35879.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Ρωτώ: απαγορεύονται αυτά από το νόμο και το σύνταγμα; Αν ναι, να επιβληθούν στην Κωνσταντοπούλου οι νόμιμες κυρώσεις.


H βία κατά των γυναικών δεν μπορεί να συμψηφίζεται, επιστολή στην Αυγή από τη Σίσσυ Βωβού, μέλος του Δικτύου Γυναικών ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.
Καταγγελία από το Δίκτυο Γυναικών ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (υπάρχουν και αλλού, αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο να ψάξω τώρα)
Και το σπουδαιότερο: Ελληνικό Παρατηρητήριο του Ελσίνκι: Αναφορά στον ΟΗΕ για τις καθυστερήσεις της Κωνσταντοπούλου στην υπόθεση βιασμών, για κατάχρηση του κώδικα ποινικής δικονομίας, αν δεν απατώμαι. 

Δεν νομίζω ότι πρόκειται βέβαια να τιμωρηθεί η Κωνσταντοπούλου αν παραβίασε τον ΚΠΔ. Ούτε βέβαια αν εξάντλησε, νόμιμα αλλά ανήθικα, το δικαίωμά της να υπερασπιστεί τον πελάτη της. Άσε που αν κινηθεί οποιαδήποτε διαδικασία, η υπερασπιστική γραμμή θα είναι ότι την διώκουν για πολιτικούς λόγους.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 17, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ένα και μόνο πράγμα: επειδή α) η Κ. είναι Σύριζα β) η Κ. πάτησε πολλούς κάλους στην εξεταστική, θυμηθήκαμε ότι υπερασπίστηκε έναν βιαστή. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό έκατσε πολύ ωραία στους αρμόδιους για το character assasination. Αν δεν ήταν αυτό το κελεπούρι, φαντάζομαι ότι θα μαθαίναμε πως σε ηλικία πέντε ετών χάλασε μια μυρμηγκοφωλιά ή ότι στα 16 της κάπνισε έναν μπάφο παρέα με μαλλιάδες.
> 
> Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα: α) αμφιβάλλουμε ότι αν δεν ήταν η Κ. θα βρισκόταν κάποιος άλλος που θα κατάφερνε να πετύχει αυτές τις αναβολές, δεδομένου ότι το νομικό σύστημα είναι αυτό που είναι; (Και για την αισχρή υπόθεση των αναβολών έχω κι εγώ προσωπική άποψη - κάτι πρέπει να γίνει)
> β) θέλουμε να αλλάξει το νομικό πλαίσιο και να καταργηθεί η νομική υπεράσπιση των αποδεδειγμένα βιαστών; Μαζί σας.



Ο συσχετισμός της υπόθεσης και της εξεταστικής βρίσκεται μόνο στο δικό σου μυαλό. Ο συσχετισμός ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και υπόθεσης βιασμού ασφαλώς και έχει απόλυτη σύνδεση. Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η σχέση σου με την αριστερά. Επειδή η δική μου χρονολογείται από πάρα πολύ παλιά, από αριστερούς και δη αριστερές έχω την απόλυτη απαίτηση να μη φέρονται έτσι. Και μετά να κρύβονται πίσω από τυπικούρες και νομικούρες. Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις τη διαφορά μεταξύ τύπου, ουσίας και πολιτικής στράτευσης των ανθρώπων του συγκεκριμένου χώρου (εννοώ της ευρύτερης αριστεράς) στη βάση ΑΡΧΩΝ, λυπάμαι αλλά δεν γίνεται να σ' την εξηγήσω.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 17, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Κανείς δεν ασχολήθηκε με το τι έκανε στα πέντε ή τα δεκάξι της η Κ. (ή, πάντως, όχι εγώ)



Δεν είπα ότι ασχολήθηκες (δλδ. έψαξες να βρεις). Απλώς ότι κατάπιες αμάσητη την προπαγάνδα.
Επιτρέψτε μου επίσης να κρατώ μικρό καλάθι για όλες τις βεβαιώσεις σας περί αδιαφορίας για την πολιτική τοποθέτηση.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Και το σπουδαιότερο: Ελληνικό Παρατηρητήριο του Ελσίνκι: Αναφορά στον ΟΗΕ για τις καθυστερήσεις της Κωνσταντοπούλου στην υπόθεση βιασμών, για κατάχρηση του κώδικα ποινικής δικονομίας, αν δεν απατώμαι.


Ε ναι, θυμάμαι είχα διαβάσει ότι «η αναφορά [ενν. του Παρατηρητηρίου] βρίσκεται αναρτημένη στον ιστότοπο του Γραφείου του Υπάτου Αρμοστή του ΟΗΕ για τα Ανθρώπινα Δικαιώματα»: http://www.protothema.gr/greece/article/?aid=255540.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 17, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Δεν είπα ότι ασχολήθηκες (δλδ. έψαξες να βρεις). Απλώς ότι κατάπιες αμάσητη την προπαγάνδα.
> Επιτρέψτε μου επίσης να κρατώ μικρό καλάθι για όλες τις βεβαιώσεις σας περί αδιαφορίας για την πολιτική τοποθέτηση.



Όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω, κάθε άλλο παρά αδιαφορώ για την πολιτική τοποθέτηση. Εσύ όμως γιατί αδιαφορείς για το συχωροχάρτι;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Απλώς ότι κατάπιες αμάσητη την προπαγάνδα.


Τελικά είναι προπαγάνδα ή στοιχεία; Εσύ πώς τεκμηριώνεις πως πρόκειται για σκέτη προπαγάνδα που δεν τεκμαίρεται από τα στοιχεία;



Count Baltar said:


> Επιτρέψτε μου επίσης να κρατώ μικρό καλάθι για όλες τις βεβαιώσεις σας περί αδιαφορίας για την πολιτική τοποθέτηση.


Μα αυτό χειροτερεύει τη ΔΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ θέση, όχι τη δική μας. Εκείνη είναι που θα 'πρεπε να 'ναι συνεπέστερη σε κάποιες συγκεκριμένες αρχές! Υπό αυτή την έννοια, ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και έχει σημασία η πολιτική της τοποθέτηση, καθότι δεν προέρχεται από ένα κόμμα που θεωρεί κατώτερες τις γυναίκες, κάθε άλλο.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2013)

Κι άλλο: http://athensrapetrial.blogspot.gr/

The trial was postponed again the trial because the accused man's lawyer claimed she had to attend a serious case outside Athens during that same period - a case she had taken on just a week ago. And even if that hadn't happened the trial would still get another date since the court translator, despite being officially notified of the trial by the court, was absent. All this is disgusting. It's a shame, a circus! It is something no one would expect from a country that is a member of the European Union.
​

Και από άλλο θύμα: “Greece lets my rapist walk free”


Η αναφορά του Παρατηρητηρίου του Ελσίνκι στα αγγλικά για τις καθυστερήσεις στην απονομή δικαιοσύνης, όπου αναφέρεται και η Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου αλλά όχι ονομαστικά, εδώ. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και άλλα πολλά κείμενα, αλλά είναι Word και δεν μπορώ να δώσω λίνκους.



ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ ΣΥΡΙΖΑ
Βελτετσίου 39
ΕΞΑΡΧΕΙΑ

ΠΡΟΣ: ΖΩΗ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ

Μας προκάλεσε μεγάλη θλίψη και οργή το γεγονός αφενός ότι έχεις αναλάβει την δικαστική υπεράσπιση του ήδη πρωτοδίκως καταδικασθέντα ως κατά συρροή βιαστή των τουριστριών, αφετέρου ότι συναινείς στην υπερασπιστική τακτική των συνεχών αναβολών της δίκης με τελευταίο επεισόδιο την για ακόμα φορά αναβολή της , στις 22 Μαρτίου 2010.
Το δικαίωμα της υπεράσπιση το έχει βέβαια κάθε πολίτης, όχι όμως στα όρια της αρνησιδικίας που προξενείται με τις συνεχείς αναβολές όταν μάλιστα οι καίριοι μάρτυρες της δίκης-θύματα είναι κάτοικοι ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΥ !!!!
Έτσι, εσύ ειδικά που ήσουν υποψήφια του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στις ευρωεκλογές, μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι η επαγγελματική σου αυτή επιλογή είναι τελείως αντίθετη με κάθε τι που υποστηρίζει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και το Δίκτυο Γυναικών ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και νομίζαμε ότι υποστηρίζεις και εσύ, και σου ζητούμε σε κάθε τόνο, να παραιτηθείς από την υπεράσπιση αυτή και να μας ενημερώσεις σύντομα αν θα δεχθείς ή θα απορρίψεις το αίτημά μας.
Υπογραμμίζουμε για πολλοστή φορά ότι ο βιασμός είναι κακούργημα και ακραία παραβίαση του δικαιώματος των γυναικών για αυτονομία του σώματός μας και επιλογή σεξουαλικού συντρόφου, ότι είναι κοινός τόπος πως ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις βιασμού φθάνουν στα δικαστήρια τόσο λόγω των παραλείψεων όλων των κρατικών αρχών, όσο και λόγω της αναστολής που προξενεί στα θύματα η περιρρέουσα ατμόσφαιρα στην πατριαρχική κοινωνία πως δήθεν οι γυναίκες που καταγγέλλουν βιασμό "τα ήθελαν", και ότι από αυτές τις ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις που φθάνουν στα δικαστήρια, μόνο το 1/10 φθάνουν στην καταδίκη του βιασμού.
Όμως, παρ’ όλα αυτά διαφαίνεται ότι η υπεράσπιση που εσύ προσωπικά έχεις επιλέξει για τον πρωτοδίκως ήδη καταδικασθέντα σε 5 χρόνια φυλακή ως κατά συρροή βιαστή –, ακολουθεί ακριβώς αυτά τα δύο αντίθετα με τα δικαιώματα των γυναικών στερεότυπα. 
Δηλαδή φαίνεται να επιδιώκεις να αποδειχθεί ότι οι γυναίκες που τον κατηγορούν πήγαν μαζί του με τη θέλησή τους, παρά τα πρωτοδίκως προαχθέντα στοιχεία που συναινούν ότι καμία θέληση δεν μπορούσαν να έχουν τα θύματα, αφού ο κατηγορούμενος τους έβαζε υπνωτικό χάπι "ΣΤΙΛΝΟΞ" σε φαγητό και ποτό, και στη συνέχεια *προς επίρρωση της αντίθετης με κάθε ιδέα φεμινισμού τακτικής* φαίνεται να συναινείς με την υπερασπιστική τακτική των διαρκών αναβολών της δίκης, η οποία οδηγεί αναπόφευκτα τα θύματα να απογοητευθούν και να πάψουν να έρχονται στην Ελλάδα από τις μακρινές τους χώρες και να μην μπορούν να καταθέσουν την κατάσταση στην οποία βρέθηκαν. 
Έτσι, η κατά τα άλλα «συνήθης» αυτή πρακτική, ώστε να ευοδώνεται η υπεράσπιση την ώρα που είναι σε θέση υπεροχής ο κατηγορούμενος και με κάθε τίμημα, είναι για εμάς μια απαράδεκτη συμπόρευση με το πνεύμα της διευκόλυνσης του βιαστή και εξ αυτού «νομιμοποίησης» του βιασμού, το οποίο διέπει δυστυχώς ακόμα όλο το νομικό κοινωνικό σύστημα όσο και την κυρίαρχη πατριαρχική ιδεολογία και βρίσκεται σε σφοδρή αντίθεση με ό, τι έχουμε διακηρύξει ως Δίκτυο Γυναικών ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και με όλη την μέχρι τώρα πρακτική μας για την υπεράσπιση των γυναικών θυμάτων βίας και βιασμού.

Αναμένουμε τη σύντομη απάντησή σου
Δίκτυο Γυναικών ΣΥΡΙΖΑ
28-4-2009

Για επικοινωνία, μπορείς να απευθυνθείς στα τηλέφωνα-μέιλ:
Έλενα Ψαρέα, [email protected], τηλ. 6936-982797
Σίσσυ Βωβού [email protected], τηλ. 6973-035796
Σταυρούλα Συράκου, [email protected], 6936-419623
​

Και εδώ, η απάντηση της Κωνσταντοπούλου στην επιστολή του Δικτύου Γυναικών, ύμνος στη στρεψοδικία.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 17, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Και το σπουδαιότερο: Ελληνικό Παρατηρητήριο του Ελσίνκι: Αναφορά στον ΟΗΕ για τις καθυστερήσεις της Κωνσταντοπούλου στην υπόθεση βιασμών, για κατάχρηση του κώδικα ποινικής δικονομίας, αν δεν απατώμαι.



Άρα υπάρχει παραβίαση κανόνων; Αν ναι, κάνω τουμπεκί ψιλοκομμένο.



bernardina said:


> Εσύ όμως γιατί αδιαφορείς για το συχωροχάρτι;



Για κάν' το μου λιανά, πληζ, αυτό. (Δεν είναι δημοκοπικό σχήμα. Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω)



Zazula said:


> Τελικά είναι προπαγάνδα ή στοιχεία; Εσύ πώς τεκμηριώνεις πως πρόκειται για σκέτη προπαγάνδα που δεν τεκμαίρεται από τα στοιχεία;



Όταν λέω προπαγάνδα δεν εννοώ φαλκίδευση στοιχείων (οκέι, ναι, ξέχασα, λεξιλογικό φόρουμ), αλλά το ξύγκι της μύγας. Τες πα, όπως γράφω παραπάνω αν υπάρχει πραγματική παραβίαση κανόνων το μουκώνω.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 17, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Για κάν' το μου λιανά, πληζ, αυτό. (Δεν είναι δημοκοπικό σχήμα. Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω)



Όταν συμψηφίζεις καταστάσεις και μάλιστα χωρίς το παραμικρό στοιχείο που να αποδεικνύει του λόγου σου το αληθές (= εξεταστική επιτροπή vs υπεράσπισης βιαστή και δη _με τον συγκεκριμένο τρόπο_) τότε 1) δίνεις συχωροχάρτι σε έναν άνθρωπο που διέπραξε απαράδεκτα και επανειλημμένα λάθη, 2) κραδαίνοντας μάλιστα ως ελαφρυντικό την αριστερή του τοποθέτηση. Και δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι με αυτό τον τρόπο τον θάβεις χειρότερα. Γιατί αναδεικνύεται η ανακολουθία σε όλο της το μεγαλείο.
Πώς να το κάνουμε, βρε Κόμη μου; Κάποια πράγματα είναι _απολύτως ασυμβίβαστα._

ΥΓ. Και κάτι ακόμα. Όταν και αν θελήσω να τοποθετηθώ για τη στάση της κυρίας Κωνσταντοπούλου στην εξεταστική, θα το κάνω αυστηρά και μόνο για τη στάση της στην εξεταστική. Δεν θα συνυπολογίσω καθόλου τη στάση της στην υπεράσπιση του βιαστή. Αντιληπτόν;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 17, 2013)

Οκέι, θα κάτσω να τα επεξεργαστώ όλα αυτά, καθότι είμαι βραδυφλεγής στις διανοητικές αντιδράσεις μου (δεν εννοώ ότι είμαι χαζός, απλώς δεν είμαι από εκείνους που μπορούν/τους συμφέρει να δίνουν άμεσες απαντήσεις).
Για να διευκολυνθεί η διανοητική επεξεργασία των πληροφοριών αυτών, όμως, θα παρακαλούσα τις κυρίες του φόρουμ να βάλουν στην άκρη τις κουκλίτσες βουντού για κάνα δίωρο, αφού πρώτα αφαιρέσουν τις βελόνες. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Άρα υπάρχει παραβίαση κανόνων; Αν ναι, κάνω τουμπεκί ψιλοκομμένο.


Όπως είπα, η καταγγελία από το Παρατηρητήριο έγινε για καταχρήσεις του ΚΠΔ και καθυστερήσεις στην απονομή δικαιοσύνης. 

Εκτός αυτού, ωστόσο, εδώ διαβλέπω το εξής επιχείρημα: Η Κωνσταντοπούλου κάνει καλή δουλειά στην Εξεταστική, τα υπόλοιπα που κάνει είναι νόμιμα, άρα δεν μπορούμε να την κρίνουμε γιατί το ένα ακυρώνει το άλλο. Δεν πιστεύω ότι το ένα ακυρώνει το άλλο. Η δουλειά της στην Εξεταστική μπορεί να είναι άψογη. 


Παρ' όλ' αυτά, όντας μέλος ενός κόμματος το οποίο μάχεται για τα δικαιώματα των γυναικών σε πολλά μέτωπα σε αντίθεση με άλλα κόμματα της ελληνικής βουλής, *επέλεξε* να υπερασπιστεί έναν κατά συρροή βιαστή, και μάλιστα να ταλαιπωρήσει τα θύματά του με συνεχείς αναβολές και παράταση του δικαστικού αγώνα με σκοπό να κερδίσει τη δίκη. Αυτό είναι λογικό για έναν επαγγελματία δικηγόρο, αλλά δεν συνάδει ούτε με την πολιτική ιδεολογία του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και της αριστεράς γενικότερα, όπως φαίνεται μεταξύ άλλων και από την επιστολή του Δικτύου Γυναικών, ούτε με τις αρχές του φεμινισμού, όπως φαίνεται από τη διαμαρτυρία της Φεμινιστικής Πρωτοβουλίας εναντίον της, ούτε στο τέλος τέλος με τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου γενικότερα. Ξαναλέω ότι δεν μου αρέσουν οι συμψηφισμοί και δεν θεωρώ ότι όλα αυτά αντανακλούν στην όποια δουλειά της Κωνσταντοπούλου στην Εξεταστική ή αλλού. Αντανακλούν όμως στη δέσμευσή της να υπερασπίζεται τα λιγότερο προνομιούχα μέλη της κοινωνίας, όπως π.χ. ανθρώπους χωρίς οικονομικούς πόρους.

Τέλος, δεν μιλάμε για το δικαίωμα του κατηγορούμενου στην υπεράσπιση, το οποίο είναι ιερό. Δεν θα σκεφτόμουν ποτέ να μην βρεθεί δικηγόρος να τον υπερασπιστεί. Μιλάμε ωστόσο για το δικαίωμα των θυμάτων σε μια γρήγορη δίκη. Από τη μία οι συνεχείς αναβολές και τα προβλήματα της ελληνικής δικαιοσύνης και από την άλλη τα νομικά τερτίπια, τελικά ωφελείται αυτός που μένει στην Ελλάδα και που έχει λεφτά να προσλάβει τον καλύτερο δικηγόρο (θα διαβάσετε ότι οι 3 από τις 4 κοπέλες δεν είχαν πόρους να προσλάβουν δικηγόρους και χρηματοδοτήθηκαν από το Παρατηρητήριο). Όλα αυτά είναι νόμιμα, φυσικά. Αλλά δεν ταιριάζουν με μια κοινωνία δικαιοσύνης και ισονομίας, ταιριάζουν με την κοινωνία του Βουλγαράκη.



Count Baltar said:


> [...] θα παρακαλούσα τις κυρίες του φόρουμ να βάλουν στην άκρη τις κουκλίτσες βουντού για κάνα δίωρο, αφού πρώτα αφαιρέσουν τις βελόνες. :)


Άντε, ρε :cheek:


----------



## bernardina (Jun 17, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Για να διευκολυνθεί η διανοητική επεξεργασία των πληροφοριών αυτών, όμως, θα παρακαλούσα τις κυρίες του φόρουμ να βάλουν στην άκρη τις κουκλίτσες βουντού για κάνα δίωρο, αφού πρώτα αφαιρέσουν τις βελόνες. :)



Ωωωωω, μη με βάζεις τώρα να χαλάω το αριστούργημά μου και σε είχα κάνει κέντημα! :s Τι κέντημα, δαντέλα σαντιγί! Να, κοίτα τι χαριτωμενούλης
Κάτι τέτοια κάνεις και με στεναχωρείς.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 17, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Κάτι τέτοια κάνεις και με στεναχωρείς.



Μα, καλή μου, πρόκειται για πρακτικό ζήτημα... Άντε να κάτσεις να σκεφτείς με τέτοιους σφάχτες.


----------



## Costas (Jun 17, 2013)

Να πω κι εγώ το κατιτίς μου: βεβαίως και οφείλουν οι δικηγόροι με ιδεολογία (_όχι μόνο αριστερή!_) να απέχουν από την ανάληψη της υπεράσπισης συγκεκριμένων υποθέσεων και πελατών. Είναι το ίδιο δίλημμα σε όλες τις δουλειές: θα μετέφραζα ένα ξένο βιβλίο που υμνεί το φασισμό; Θα ξεναγούσα εν γνώσει μου γκρουπ Χρυσαυγιτών σε εκδρομή με τίτλο "Στις Ακροπόλεις της Ελληνικής Φυλής"; κοκ. Έχεις ηθικό δίλημμα, που γίνεται πρόβλημα αν πρόκειται για ένα βιαστή που νάρκωνε τα θύματά του σε δημόσιο χώρο. Αύριο θα δούμε την Ζ.Κ. να υπερασπίζεται τον Παπακωνσταντίνου και θα πρέπει να πούμε "δικαίωμά της να βγάλει έτσι μεροκάματο"; Η σύγκριση με τον Παγκρατίδη, την οποία επιχείρησε στην υπεράσπισή της η Ζ.Κ., δείχνει πράγματι το βαθμό στρεψοδικίας της, αφού πουθενά στο κείμενό της δεν υποστηρίζει ότι πιστεύει στην αθωότητα του πελάτη της, και ότι είναι θύμα αστυνομικής πλεκτάνης. Αλλά θα ήταν φαίνεται πολλά τα λεφτά, Ζωούλα...

Ένα εκτενέστερο, ίσως φλύαρο σχόλιο στο κείμενο της Natalie:

Οι ταλαιπωρίες των γυναικών που έμπλεξαν σ' αυτή τη δίκη είναι (δυστυχώς) οι γνωστές ταλαιπωρίες κάθε ανίσχυρου ανθρώπου που μπλέκει με την ελληνική δικαιοσύνη, δεν είναι κάτι που αφορά ειδικά τις υποθέσεις βιασμού (το λέει η άλλη, η Ντάνα, στο κείμενο του lifo). Επίσης, οποιοσδήποτε έχει υπάρξει θύμα βίας ή απάτης ή άλλης αδικίας, και όχι μόνο οι γυναίκες θύματα βιασμού, περνά ένα μέρος της ζωής του σκεφτόμενος και ανασκαλεύοντας τις στιγμές του περιστατικού, αν και πώς μπορούσε να αποφύγει το ατύχημά του, αν θα έπρεπε να έχει μάθει καράτε αντί για πιάνο στα παιδικάτα του, ώστε να γίνει σοφότερος, γιατί εκείνο που μετράει πάνω απ' όλα είναι όχι το να τιμωρηθεί ο δράστης αλλά το να είχες αποφύγει το εις βάρος σου έγκλημα. Μην απομονώνουμε το βιασμό (γυναικών) από τα υπόλοιπα εγκλήματα. "Αν δεν είχα επιμείνει δεν θα με είχαν πλακώσει στο ξύλο", "αν δεν ήμουν αφελής και ηλίθιος δεν θα είχα περάσει από εκείνο το σκοτεινό στενό" "αν τον είχα βάλει να υπογράψει δεν θα με τύλιγε σε μια κόλλα χαρτί" κλπ. κλπ. Πάντα υπάρχει μια δόση "αυτοενοχοποίησης", δηλ. πώς θα μπορούσες να έχει αποφύγει το να γίνεις θύμα.

Ακόμα και η πολυδιαφημισμένη σε σχέση με το βιασμό αντιμετώπιση τού "τα ΄θελε ο κώλος της" αποτελεί υποσύνολο της γενικότερης αντιμετώπισης "μα καλά, χαζός είσαι; δε σκέφτηκες ότι κάποιο λάκκο έχει η φάβα;" που αφορά κάθε κακοπάθημα ενός ανθρώπου, που είναι και ένας τρόπος να νιώσουν οι άλλοι πως σε αυτούς δεν θα συνέβαινε, γιατί θα ήταν σοφότεροι. Πιστεύω πως η προκατάληψη ότι "το 'θελε" έχει υποχωρήσει στις μέρες μας, στις χώρες μας, τουλάχιστον σε περιπτώσεις όπως η συγκεκριμένη, με τη νάρκωση.

Όταν είσαι λιγότερο κλειστός σαν άνθρωπος, αυτό μπορεί να σου βγει σε καλό ή σε κακό. Ανάλογα με την έκβαση, υπάρχει η κατάλληλη έκφραση (για όλα υπάρχει έκφραση...). Αν σου βγει σε καλό, υπάρχει η έκφραση "ο τολμών νικά", η αυτοϊκανοποίηση ότι δεν φοβάσαι, ότι είσαι ανοιχτός σε εμπειρίες, ότι δεν είσαι μαγκωμένο και φοβισμένο ανθρωπάκι να "μη δεχτείς μια τυρόπιτα από έναν άγνωστο", ότι είσαι χειραφετημένη γυναίκα που μπορείς να ταξιδέψεις σε όλο τον κόσμο μ' έναν υπνόσακο ή απλώς να περπατήσεις στα βράχια της πλαζ της Πάρου μόνη, χωρίς συνοδεία. Τα κανάλια, αν πέσεις στην αντίληψή τους, θα σε προβάλουν σαν παράδειγμα άνετου ανθρώπου, αγωνιστή ή και νικητή ακόμα της ζωής. Αν πάλι σου βγει σε κακό, τότε ενεργοποιείται η έκφραση που είπα παραπάνω ("μα καλά, δεν σκέφτηκες/πονηρεύτηκες; πού ζεις; είσαι από άλλον πλανήτη;" κλπ.) Όλα αυτά καταγράφονται μετά στη συλλογική πείρα και ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του: play it safe ή take chances? Η ζωή είναι ρίσκο, και η έκβαση είναι σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό θέμα τύχης.


----------



## SBE (Jun 17, 2013)

Πολύ μου άρεσε το σχόλιο που παραθέτεις, Costas. Ακριβώς έτσι είναι, μετά από κάθε κακό που σου συμβαίνει σκέφτεσαι πώς θα μπορούσες να το έχεις αποφύγει και μέχρι να ξεχαστεί (που μπορεί να γίνει σε λίγο καιρό ή σε πολύ) φυλάγεσαι και αλλάζεις συμπεριφορά. 
Από την άλλη αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι το πρόβλημα είναι η δυνατότητα που δίνει ο νόμος για αναβολές, οι οποίες είναι όχι μόνο πολλές αλλά και γελοίες- τι πάει να πει η υπεράσπιση έχει άλλη υπόθεση που πρέπει να παρουσιαστεί; Άμα δεν μπορεί να συνδυάσει τις δύο υποθέσεις ο επαγγελματίας, να αφήσει τη μία, να δουλέψει και κανένας άλλος συνάδερφός του. Επομένως αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι να κοπούν οι ευκαιρίες να γίνει υπερασπιστική γραμμή η συνεχής αναβολή. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο αυτό, η μόνη δυσκολία που μπορεί να προκύψει είναι ότι ίσως πολλοί ατάλαντοι δικηγόροι θα χρειαστεί να βρουν άλλη μέθοδο εργασίας.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2013)

Θέλω να αναφέρω επίσης κάτι που έχω παρατηρήσει στο βρετανικό σύστημα απονομής δικαιοσύνης: Εγκλήματα που έγιναν τον Οκτώβριο ή τον Νοέμβριο του 2012 (και έκαναν ντόρο στις εφημερίδες), έχουν ήδη εκδικαστεί στον πρώτο βαθμό, δηλαδή πριν καλά-καλά κλείσει οκτάμηνο. Φαίνεται ότι οι Βρετανοί δικηγόροι δεν έχουν βρει τον τρόπο να αναβάλλουν τις δίκες επί μια 6ετία με τη δικαιολογία ότι είναι απασχολημένοι.


----------



## Costas (Jun 17, 2013)

SBE said:


> Από την άλλη αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι το πρόβλημα είναι η δυνατότητα που δίνει ο νόμος για αναβολές, οι οποίες είναι όχι μόνο πολλές αλλά και γελοίες


Σ' αυτό συμφωνούμε όλοι, νομίζω.



SBE said:


> - τι πάει να πει η υπεράσπιση έχει άλλη υπόθεση που πρέπει να παρουσιαστεί; Άμα δεν μπορεί να συνδιάσει τις δύο υποθέσεις ο επαγγελματίας, να αφήσει τη μία, να δουλέψει και κανένας άλλος συνάδερφός του. Επομένως αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι να κοπούν οι ευκαιρίες να γίνει υπερασπιστική γραμμή η συνεχής αναβολή. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο αυτό, η μόνη δυσκολία που μπορεί να προκύψει είναι ότι ίσως πολλοί ατάλαντοι δικηγόροι θα χρειαστεί να βρουν άλλη μέθοδο εργασίας.


Και σ' αυτό συμφωνώ, εκ πρώτης τουλάχιστον όψεως. Κι εγώ σκεφτόμουνα νωρίτερα πόσες δουλειές έχω χάσει γιατί ήμουν ήδη πιασμένος, είτε ξεναγικά είτε μεταφραστικά. Βέβαια η δικηγορική έχει τις ιδιαιτερότητές της, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι ένα δικηγορικό γραφείο μπορεί να στείλει άλλον αντί άλλης σε μια δικάσιμη, έτσι δεν είναι; Άλλωστε, η παρελκυστική τακτική της Ζωίτσας βασίστηκε, απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, όχι στις αναβολές λόγω δικής της απουσίας (μόνο μια φορά, λέει, συνέβη αυτό) αλλά στις αιτήσεις εξαίρεσης κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2013)

Εγώ δεν ξέρω από νομικά, αλλά παρακολουθώ σίριαλ. Και σ’ όλα τα νομικά σίριαλ που έχω δει, καλός είναι ο δικηγόρος που αθωώνει τον αθώο και κακός (ο villain, τρόπο τινά) είναι ο δικηγόρος που αξιοποιεί όλα τα τερτίπια και τα παράθυρα του νόμου για να αθωώσει τον ένοχο. Αυτός ο δεύτερος είναι καλός μόνο για τον πελάτη του. Το αβγό ή η κότα: Τα σίριαλ διαμορφώνουν την ηθική του θεατή ή απλώς ζωγραφίζουν έτσι τα πράγματα επειδή ξέρουν ότι αυτή είναι η ηθική του θεατή; Πάντως, δεν τον πάει ο θεατής τον δικηγόρο που αθωώνει τον ένοχο. 

Σ’ αυτό το κλισεδάκι βάλτε δικηγόρο που εντάσσεται σε γνωστό αξιακό σύστημα για να έχουμε ωραίες αξιακές αντιθέσεις, βάλτε το έγκλημα να είναι βιασμός και υποθέστε ότι η δικηγόρος έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα του μισού πληθυσμού για άλλους λόγους, και αξιοποιεί ένα από τα πιο σμπαραλιασμένα δικαιικά συστήματα του κόσμου. Τι σενάριο λέτε να προκύψει;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2013)

Από το φ/β του Παναγιώτη Δημητρά (μπορείτε να βρείτε τους συνδέσμους και τα κείμενα στο ιστολόγιο Ροΐδη Εμμονές εδώ). Για ευκολία, κοκκίνησα αναβολές και καθυστερήσεις που οφείλονται σε ενέργειες της Ζωής Κωνσταντοπούλου.

Το ακόλουθο κείμενο αποτελεί τμήμα έκθεσης που υποβλήθηκε στον ΟΗΕ:

ΜΙΑ ΔΙΚΗ ΓΙΑ ΒΙΑΣΜΟ ΣΤΟ ΜΙΚΤΟ ΟΡΚΩΤΟ ΕΦΕΤΕΙΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕ 10 ΜΗΝΕΣ!

Θύμα Βορειοευρωπαία – Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου: συνήγορος υπεράσπισης κατηγορουμένου (ΣΥ)


16 Μαΐου 2011: Τυπική έναρξη δίκης – διακοπή λόγω παρουσίας ΣΥ σε δίκη Πυρήνων της Φωτιάς
17 Μαΐου 2011: Έναρξη διαδικασίας – διακοπή λόγω ωραρίου
20 Μαΐου 2011: Συνέχιση διαδικασίας μέχρι καταδίκη (ομόφωνη) χωρίς ελαφρυντικά (4-3) Εμμανουήλ Αριστόβουλου – υποβολή από ΣΥ αίτησης εξαίρεσης τριών τακτικών δικαστών, ενός ενόρκου και εισαγγελέα λόγω μεροληψίας επειδή απέρριψαν τα ελαφρυντικά και δεν χορήγησαν αντίγραφο σκεπτικού απόρριψης λόγω μένους εναντίον της ΣΥ επειδή έχει αντιδικία με εφέτη – διακοπή λόγω ωραρίου
26 Μαΐου 2011: Συνεδρίαση Τριμελούς Εφετείου Κακουργημάτων για εξέταση αίτησης εξαίρεσης – διακοπή λόγω παρουσίας ΣΥ σε δίκη Πυρήνων της Φωτιάς
27 Μαΐου 2011: Υποβολή από ΣΥ αίτησης διόρθωση πρακτικών – διακοπή λόγω ωραρίου 
31 Μαΐου 2011: Υποβολή από ΣΥ ενστάσεων αναρμοδιότητες δικαστηρίου (απορρίφθηκε), πρόταξης διόρθωσης πρακτικών (απορρίφθηκε), πλαστότητας πρακτικών – διακοπή λόγω ωραρίου
16 Ιουνίου 2011: Εκδίκηση ένστασης πλαστότητας με καταθέσεις δύο μαρτύρων – διακοπή λόγω παρουσίας ΣΥ σε άλλη δίκη
21 Ιουνίου 2011: Εκδίκηση ένστασης πλαστότητας με καταθέσεις δύο μαρτύρων – διακοπή λόγω παρουσίας ΣΥ σε δίκη Πυρήνων της Φωτιάς
30 Ιουνίου 2011: Εκδίκηση ένστασης πλαστότητας με καταθέσεις τεσσάρων μαρτύρων – διακοπή λόγω ωραρίου
20 Ιουλίου 2011: Απόρριψη ένστασης πλαστότητας – συζήτηση αίτησης εξαίρεσης – διακοπή λόγω ωραρίου
28 Ιουλίου 2011: Απόρριψη αίτησης εξαίρεσης – Υποβολή από ΣΥ δεύτερης αίτησης εξαίρεσης τριών τακτικών δικαστών, ενός ενόρκου και εισαγγελέα ΜΟΕ λόγω μεροληψίας
9 Σεπτεμβρίου 2011: Συνεδρίαση ΜΟΕ με αρχική σύνθεση – διακοπή λόγω αίτησης εξαίρεσης
23 Σεπτεμβρίου 2011: Συνεδρίαση ΜΟΕ με άλλη σύνθεση – διακοπή λόγω συμμετοχής εισαγγελέως σε δίκη Παντείου
10 Οκτωβρίου 2011: Υποβολή από ΣΥ αιτήματος φωνοληψίας για τα πρακτικά (απορρίφθηκε) και ιδιωτικής μαγνητοφώνησης – διακοπή λόγω ωραρίου. Υποβολή από ΣΥ τρίτης (!!) αίτησης εξαίρεσης τριών τακτικών δικαστών, ενός ενόρκου και εισαγγελέα λόγω μεροληψίας
25 Οκτωβρίου 2011: Υποβολή από ΣΥ αιτήματος γνωστοποίησης λόγου συνέχισης δίκης παρά τις στάσεις εργασίας (απορρίφθηκε). Απόρριψη αιτήματος ιδιωτικής μαγνητοφώνησης. Υποβολή από ΣΥ αιτήματος να προσκομιστεί η κύρια δικογραφία (ήταν στο ΜΟΔ για συναφή δίκη και καθαρογραφή απόφασης) – διακοπή για να προσκομιστεί
11 Νοεμβρίου 2011: Υποβολή από ΣΥ ένστασης για μη νόμιμη σύνθεση δικαστηρίου (απορρίφθηκε). Απόρριψη αίτησης εξαίρεσης ενόρκου της 28-7-2011. Εκδίκηση ένστασης εξαίρεσης με καταθέσεις τριών μαρτύρων – διακοπή λόγω ωραρίου
18 Νοεμβρίου 2011: Εκδίκηση ένστασης εξαίρεσης με καταθέσεις δύο μαρτύρων- διακοπή λόγω ωραρίου
22 Νοεμβρίου 2011: Απόρριψη αίτησης εξαίρεσης δικαστών και εισαγγελέα – παραπέμπει αίτηση εξαίρεσης ενόρκου στο ΜΟΕ με την αρχική σύνθεση
2 Δεκεμβρίου 2011: Συνεδρίαση Τριμελούς Εφετείου Κακουργημάτων για εξέταση αίτησης εξαίρεσης τριών τακτικών δικαστών, ενός ενόρκου και εισαγγελέα – διακοπή λόγω παρουσίας ΣΥ σε άλλο δικαστήριο
5 Δεκεμβρίου 2011: Διακοπή λόγω παρουσίας ΣΥ σε άλλο δικαστήριο
8 Δεκεμβρίου 2011: Απόρριψη διαδικαστικών ενστάσεων που υπέβαλε η ΣΥ
15 Δεκεμβρίου 2011: Απόρριψη διαδικαστικών ενστάσεων που υπέβαλε η ΣΥ και απόρριψη τρίτης αίτησης εξαίρεσης.
20 Δεκεμβρίου 2011: Συνεδρίαση ΜΟΕ με αρχική σύνθεση. Απόρριψη αιτήματος διακοπής λόγω ιατρικών εξετάσεων ΣΥ. Εξέταση αιτήματος ΣΥ για φωνοληψία – διακοπή λόγω συμμετοχής εφέτη σε άλλη δίκη.
17 Ιανουαρίου 2012: Διακοπή λόγω αποχής δικηγόρων.
23 Ιανουαρίου 2012: Υποβολή από ΣΥ τέταρτης (!!) αίτησης εξαίρεσης τριών τακτικών δικαστών, ενός ενόρκου και εισαγγελέα. Διακοπή λόγω ωραρίου.
1 Φεβρουαρίου 2012: Διακοπή λόγω ασθένεια της ΣΥ.
21 Φεβρουαρίου 2012: Διακοπή λόγω αποχής δικηγόρων.
9 Μαρτίου 2012: Απόρριψη έξι προσφυγών ΣΥ επειδή δεν της δόθηκε ή της αφαιρέθηκε ο λόγος ή δεν έγινε δεκτό αίτημα διακοπής. Απόρριψη αιτήματος ΣΥ για φωνοληψία. Διακοπή λόγω ωραρίου.
19 Μαρτίου 2012: Αλλεπάλληλες διακοπές λόγω παρουσίας ΣΥ σε ανακριτή ως συνήγορος Πυρήνων της Φωτιάς και στη συνέχεια φωτοτύπησης σχετικής δικογραφίας. Υποβολή από ΣΥ ένστασης ακυρότητας της διαδικασίας. Συζήτηση επί ενστάσεων. Διακοπή λόγω ωραρίου.
26 Μαρτίου 2012: Απόρριψη ένστασης για ακυρότητα διαδικασίας, προσφυγής για μη τήρηση διαδικασίας, αίτησης για φωνοληψία, τριών αιτήσεων εξαίρεσης ενόρκου, τέταρτης αίτησης εξαίρεσης τριών τακτικών δικαστών, ενός ενόρκου και εισαγγελέα. Επιβολή ποινής κάθειρξης 5 ετών και στέρησης πολιτικών δικαιωμάτων για 2 έτη.
​



ΔΙΚΑΣΙΜΕΣ ΓΙΑ 4 ΒΙΑΣΜΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΤΙΟ – ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟ 2005

Α. ΜΟΔ Αθηνών – πρωτόδικη εκδίκαση 4 και (μετά τη δίκη στις 16/2/07) 3 βιασμών



13 Νοεμβρίου 2006: Αναβολή λόγω παρουσίας ΣΥ σε άλλη δίκη – Θύμα Βορειοευρωπαία παρούσα
16 & 21 & 27 Φεβρουαρίου 2007: Διαχωρισμός δίκης θύματος Βορειοευρωπαίας – καταδίκη χωρίς ελαφρυντικά σε 5 χρόνια αλλά με ανασταλτικό χαρακτήρα για την έφεση – αναβολή δίκης για άλλες τρεις
2 Ιουλίου 2007: Αναβολή λόγω απουσίας 2 θυμάτων (Dana παρούσα) και 4 μαρτύρων
1 Οκτωβρίου 2008: Αναβολή λόγω απεργίας δικαστικών υπαλλήλων
26 Οκτωβρίου 2009: Αναβολή λόγω ασθένειας κατηγορούμενου – Dana παρούσα.
22 Μαρτίου 2010: Αναβολή λόγω παρουσίας ΣΥ σε δίκη Γρηγορόπουλου – Dana& Natalie παρούσες
26 & 31 Ιανουαρίου 2011: Αναβολή λόγω αποχής δικηγόρων
19 Οκτωβρίου 2011: Αναβολή λόγω απεργίας δικηγόρων και δικαστικών υπαλλήλων
15 Ιουνίου 2012: Αναβολή λόγω εκλογών
3 Ιουνίου 2013




Β. ΜΟΕ Αθηνών (Εκδίκαση έφεσης για βιασμό Βορειοευρωπαίας)
11.12 Δεκεμβρίου 2008: Αναβολή λόγω ασθένειας κατηγορούμενου και αδυναμίας διακοπής λόγω απουσίας ΣΥ εκτός Ελλάδας κατά τις επόμενες ημέρες. Βορειοευρωπαία παρούσα.
12.16 Οκτωβρίου 2009: Αναβολή λόγω παρουσίας ΣΥ σε δίκη Μαντούβαλου κτλ.
13.21 Ιουνίου 2010: Αναβολή λόγω παρουσίας ΣΥ σε δίκη Γρηγορόπουλου
14.16 Μαΐου 2011 – 26 Μαρτίου 2012 (συνολικά 30 δικάσιμες): Εκδίκαση έφεσης – βλπ. παραπάνω

Γ. Άρειος Πάγος (εκδίκαση αναίρεσης καταδίκης σε βιασμό Βορειοευρωπαίας)
15.	8 Φεβρουαρίου 2013​


Βαριέμαι να μετρήσω πόσες φορές πήρε αναβολή η υπόθεση επειδή η Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου είχε άλλες δουλειές. Να παρατηρήσω μόνο ότι τουλάχιστον μία φορά δύο από τις παθούσες ήρθαν στη δίκη και έφυγαν επειδή η δίκη αναβλήθηκε γιατί η Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου είχε άλλες δουλειές.


----------



## SBE (Jun 17, 2013)

Αυτό είδα κι εγώ, έκανε πέντε αιτήσεις εξαίρεσης. Το οποίο είναι δικαίωμα που δεν γίνεται να το καταργήσεις, η μόνη λύση είναι να εξετάζονται οι αιτήσεις αυτές αμέσως και να μην αναβάλλεται η δίκη για πολύ καιρό.

Edit: απαντούσα στον Κώστα. Τώρα που βλέπω και τη λίστα με τις αναβολές, επαυξάνω. 
όσο για τις αιτήσεις εξάιρεσης, νόμιζα ότι ήταν αίτηση για τον έναν, μετά αίτηση για τον άλλον κλπ, αλλά αφού ήταν μία αίτηση για τους τέσσερεις και απορρίφθηκε μία φορά, έπρεπε να έχει λήξει το ζήτημα. Ίσως να μην μπορεί να κάνει κανείς περισσότερες απο χ αιτήσεις εξαίρεσης (ας πούμε δύο). Γιατί πως εξασφαλίζεις το ότι δεν θα κάνουν αιτησεις εξάιρεσης τη μία μετά την άλλη, κάθε μέρα;


----------



## panadeli (Jun 17, 2013)

Όποιος μου πει ποτέ καλό λόγο για την Κωνσταντοπούλου θα τον βάλω να διαβάσει το #29.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 17, 2013)

> Βαριέμαι να μετρήσω πόσες φορές πήρε αναβολή η υπόθεση επειδή η Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου είχε άλλες δουλειές. Να παρατηρήσω μόνο ότι τουλάχιστον μία φορά δύο από τις παθούσες ήρθαν στη δίκη και έφυγαν επειδή η δίκη αναβλήθηκε γιατί η Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου είχε άλλες δουλειές.



Να επισημάνουμε εδώ ότι οι παθούσες δεν πετάχτηκαν για δυο λεπτά από τον πάνω μαχαλά στο δικαστήριο. Αλλά από άλλες χώρες.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 17, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Να επισημάνουμε εδώ ότι οι παθούσες δεν πετάχτηκαν για δυο λεπτά από τον πάνω μαχαλά στο δικαστήριο. Αλλά από άλλες χώρες.



Κι όμως, καταπώς φαίνεται, αυτές φταίνε για τις αναβολές. Αντιγράφω από την απάντηση της Ζωής Κωνσταντοπούλου στη συκοφαντική (sic) επίθεση του Δικτύου Γυναικών ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (από τον σύνδεσμο της Παλάβρας στο #17):

Πέραν του δικού μου αιτήματος, υπήρχαν και άλλα αντικειμενικά εμπόδια στην πρόοδο της δίκης, όπως ότι δεν υπήρχε διερμηνέας για τις 2 παρούσες μάρτυρες (η μία εκ των οποίων προσήλθε για πρώτη φορά ενώπιον του Δικαστηρίου, αφού προηγουμένως της είχε επιβληθεί πρόστιμο για λιπομαρτυρία) ενώ για άλλη μια φορά δεν είχε προσέλθει η τρίτη μάρτυρας, η οποία μάλιστα δεν έχει προσέλθει ποτέ ενώπιον του Δικαστηρίου.



Παρεμπιπτόντως, απ' ό,τι διαβάζω εδώ, και συμπεραίνεται και από την απάντηση της Ζ.Κ., η επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας του Δικτύου Γυναικών ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στην Ζ.Κ. ήταν μια προσωπική επιστολή η οποία απεστάλη στο ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο της Ζ.Κ., χωρίς να έχει δημοσιευτεί αλλού. Αυτό βέβαια δεν εμπόδισε τη Ζ.Κ. να επικαλεστεί στο δικαστήριο την επιστολή ως ένα δήθεν αθέμιτο μέσο πίεσης που ασκείται ενάντια στον πελάτη της! Από το άρθρο της Βωβού στην Αυγή:

Μάλιστα, είχαμε στείλει ως ΔΓΣ προσωπική επιστολή προς τη συγκεκριμένη δικηγόρο, το 2010, όπου της αναφέραμε την αντίρρησή μας για τη συνηγορία προς τον βιαστή και για την αρνησιδικία. Μας απάντησε με επιστολή της ότι δεν ξέρει ποιο είναι αυτό το Δίκτυο Γυναικών ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και παράλληλα έλεγε διάφορα ψέματα και δικαιολογίες για τις ενέργειές της. Αυτό όμως δεν της έφθασε, και την επιστολή μας αυτή, παρ' ότι ήταν προσωπική, την ανέφερε στο δικαστήριο, ως πίεση εναντίον του πελάτη της, και μας κατάγγειλε βάζοντάς τη στα αναγνωστέα έγγραφα. Αυτό ήταν το ήθος της Ζ.Κ. απέναντι στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και το Δίκτυο Γυναικών ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.

Ύμνος στη στρεψοδικία, πράγματι!


Θέλω όμως να σχολιάσω, από τη δική μου σκοπιά, τις ενστάσεις του Κόμη και ιδίως αυτή:



Count Baltar said:


> α) αμφιβάλλουμε ότι αν δεν ήταν η Κ. θα βρισκόταν κάποιος άλλος που θα κατάφερνε να πετύχει αυτές τις αναβολές, δεδομένου ότι το νομικό σύστημα είναι αυτό που είναι; (Και για την αισχρή υπόθεση των αναβολών έχω κι εγώ προσωπική άποψη - κάτι πρέπει να γίνει)
> β) θέλουμε να αλλάξει το νομικό πλαίσιο και να καταργηθεί η νομική υπεράσπιση των αποδεδειγμένα βιαστών; Μαζί σας.



Στο β. διαφωνώ κάθετα. Δεν μπορεί να καταργηθεί η νομική υπεράσπιση κανενός. Και φυσικά η Ζ.Κ. έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να υπερασπιστεί όποιον θέλει. Όπως έχει δικαίωμα και ο κάθε πολίτης να την κρίνει για τις επιλογές της, οι οποίες, δεδομένης της κομματικής και βουλευτικής της ιδιότητας, έχουν πολιτικό βάρος. Δηλαδή δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα αν διάλεγε να παραστεί στη δίκη Γρηγορόπουλου ως συνήγορος υπεράσπισης του Κορκονέα; Ή αν αναλάμβανε την υπεράσπιση του Κασιδιάρη στην υπόθεση με την Κανέλλη και τη Δούρου; Θα είχε κάθε δικαίωμα να κάνει αυτές τις επιλογές, ούτε παράνομες είναι ούτε τίποτα. Όμως θα κρινόταν για αυτές, όπως κρίνεται και για την επιλογή της να υπερασπιστεί έναν κατά συρροήν βιαστή.

Το α. θεωρώ ότι έχει μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον. Γράφεις, Κόμη, ότι έχεις προσωπική άποψη για την αισχρή (δικά σου λόγια) υπόθεση των αναβολών. Λες ότι κάτι πρέπει να γίνει. Επίτρεψε μου λοιπόν το εξής ερώτημα: 
Αύριο μεθαύριο θα γίνουν εκλογές, τις οποίες ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ενδεχομένως να κερδίσει και να σχηματίσει (κάποιου είδους) κυβέρνηση. Η Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου πιθανότατα θα έχει πολύ ενεργό ρόλο σε μια τέτοια κυβέρνηση, ίσως μάλιστα και από τη θέση της Υπουργού Δικαιοσύνης. [Το ξέρω ότι όλα αυτά είναι άκρως υποθετικά, αλλά τα προεκλογικά σενάρια δεν μπορούν να μην είναι, οπότε κάνε μου τη χάρη να το παραβλέψεις]. Το ερώτημά μου λοιπόν είναι το εξής: Τι ακριβώς πιστεύεις ότι θα έκανε, από θέση εξουσίας, για αυτό το αισχρό, όπως λες, σύστημα των αναβολών, ένας άνθρωπος που εκμεταλλεύτηκε στο έπακρο ακριβώς αυτό το αισχρό σύστημα για να υπερασπιστεί έναν κατά συρροήν βιαστή;


----------



## Palavra (May 31, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Καταγγελία από το Δίκτυο Γυναικών ΣΥΡΙΖΑ


Η γυναίκα είναι εντελώς απαράδεκτη. Δείτε χθεσινή εκπομπή στο Σκάι (περίπου στο 1.00.20), όπου εγκαλεί τον Παπαμιμίκο της ΝΔ για σεξισμό και όταν ο Παπαμιμίκος της θυμίζει το παραπάνω, του λέει ότι κάνει λάθος (!) και ότι μπερδεύεται, λέγοντάς του μάλιστα ότι «πρέπει να ανέβει επίπεδο».


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2014)

Τα βάζετε συνεχώς με τη Ζωή, αλλά εγώ ξέρω ότι και η παράταξη της Ρένας Δούρου για την περιφέρεια, «Δύναμη Ζωής» ονομαζόταν!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2015)

Τελικά μαθαίνω ότι τέλειωσε και σε β' βαθμό: www.protothema.gr/politics/article/...voles-stin-diki-tou-viasti-me-tis-turopittes/


----------



## Earion (Jun 9, 2015)

Μικρή λεπτομέρεια, που έχει τη σημασία της: κατά παράδοση (δηλαδή αυτό που θα πω δεν είναι θεσμοθετημένο, αποτελεί όμως σταθερή και μακρόχρονη συμπεριφορά) γυναίκες δικηγόροι δεν αναλαμβάνουν την υπεράσπιση βιαστή.

Αυτό ήθελαν να υπενθυμίσουν οι γυναίκες του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ όταν είπαν στην Κωνσταντοπούλου: της αναφέραμε την αντίρρησή μας για τη συνηγορία προς τον βιαστή (όχι ότι αρνούνταν στον βιαστή το δικαίωμα της υπεράσπισης).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2015)

Σπίτι του, σπιτάκι του: http://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...iastis-me-tin-turopita-kukloforei-eleutheros/


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2015)

α. Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί είναι απαραίτητη η φωτογραφία του θύματος δίπλα δίπλα με τον βιαστή. Η είδηση αφορά αυτόν, όχι κάτι που έκαναν τα θύματα. 
β. δεν είμαι υπέρ του ρεζιλέματος των εγκληματιών, ειδικά όσων έχουν εκτίσει την ποινή τους, αλλά στην περίπτωσή του ίσως χρειάζεται να έχουμε τη φάτσα του στα αεροδρόμια και τα ξενοδοχεία, για να μην κάνει το λάθος καμιά τουρίστρια. 
γ. Λογικά θα περίμενα ότι επειδή είναι δημόσιος κίνδυνος θα τον έβαζαν μέσα για μια εικοσαετία και δεν θα έβγαινε σε λιγότερο από δεκαετία. 
δ. Φαρμακευτικός ευνουχισμός σε αυτούς που αποφυλακίζονται με τόσο ευνοϊκές διατάξεις.


----------

